# Best Shocks for the money



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Are KYB Gas-a-Just shocks a great value? Priced nicely they seem to be a good deal, but are they worth it?

Who is using them? Would you continue to use them? What are your thoughts and what you do you prefer to use?

Thank you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have NAPA gas stratomatics on mine. Lifetime warranty.... I have no complaints.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the Monroe Gasmatics, always used them on my muscle cars have been a mainstay on detroit for decades, great price and i live right next to Monroe , MI....forget global economy i try to buy local when i can....lol, probably made in China now ****


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had KYB gas-adjusts on my '67 convert since 1985.....they have about 120,000 miles on them and they are still leak free and working well!! Great shocks for the $$$. If they ever wear out, I'll buy them again!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I use both Monroe and KYB. Will buy them both again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Agreed....I've run Monroe on other vehicles with excellent results. Hard to go wrong with either...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe the NAPA Startomatics are made by Monroe.


----------

